# Ford F250 6.7 Towing



## hoosier steve

We recently bought a 2012 312bhs, my 2004 F150 FX4 supercab was barely adequate according to overall weight. I tried to get a different TV before memorial day weekend, but I didn't get mine sold, so it got called to duty. It did farely well, but interstate sway from semis, going up steep hills, convinced me to upgrade before next trip. I have a deal worked out for a 2011 F250 6.7 4x4 crew with a few miles on it. My question is.....who has one and how does it tow? I know it will be leaps and bounds better, but entertain me please. I especially like to hear from any 312 or other large camper owners on it's tow performance. I do have a new reese DC setup I will be swapping over to the new truck. I'll post pics of truck when I get it hopefully next thursday!


----------



## Dan Borer

I used to tow my 29RLS with an '09 F150 with MaxTow. It did very well even though it was near its max GVWR. Traded the Outback for a Montana Mountaineer 5er and that necessitated a new truck. I opted for the '11 F350 SRW Super Crew short bed with the 6.7 PSD. The truck currently has 15,500 miles on it with 4,500 of those miles pulling the 12,000# Mountaineer. We recently returned from a 3,496 mile trip from southern California to Texas and back. I set the cruise at 65 once out of California and it had absolutely no problem pulling up the hills into Flagstaff or with the headwinds encountered along the southern route back home. Average fuel mileage for that entire trip was 11.3 mpg. While running solo I usually see about 17 mpg average with some long runs on the freeways getting over 20 mpg. My truck is the XLT and has lots more bells and whistles than I've ever had. I especially like all the information that is available at the push of the buttons on the steering wheel. The info center can track all kinds of details on how far you've towed each of your trailers, who has driven the truck and how far, total hours running and idling and all kinds of other useful information.

I don't think you would go wrong with the Ford. Just be sure to check it out carefully and ask the dealer for the Oasis report that should provide a complete service history on the vehicle. I love mine.

Dan


----------



## hoosier steve

Thanks Dan, great info. My best bud works at a ford dealership, so he found exactly what I was looking for at my price. It will come from Tennessee this week. I am really looking forward to towing with it!


----------



## hoodscoop

hoosier steve said:


> We recently bought a 2012 312bhs, my 2004 F150 FX4 supercab was barely adequate according to overall weight. I tried to get a different TV before memorial day weekend, but I didn't get mine sold, so it got called to duty. It did farely well, but interstate sway from semis, going up steep hills, convinced me to upgrade before next trip. I have a deal worked out for a 2011 F250 6.7 4x4 crew with a few miles on it. My question is.....who has one and how does it tow? I know it will be leaps and bounds better, but entertain me please. I especially like to hear from any 312 or other large camper owners on it's tow performance. I do have a new reese DC setup I will be swapping over to the new truck. I'll post pics of truck when I get it hopefully next thursday!


I too have a F250 2011 with the 6.7. I pull a 321FRL fifth wheel. Trailer weight is about 10K empty and about 11K loaded. The truck pulls the trailer with no problem at all. The insturmentation offers a ton of information including oil and transmission temperatures. Great when your pulling long steep hills. I have 10K on the truck. Milage is about 21mpg empty and 13mpg pulling. The only modification I had to make was to install an additional leaf in the springs to bring it up to F350 standards for the heavy king pin weight. You should be very satisfied with your new truck purchase. Good luck!


----------



## hoosier steve

Thanks hoodscoop. I am very eager to hitch it up ASAP!


----------



## hoosier steve

Thanks hoodscoop, I am very eager to hitch it up!


----------



## willingtonpaul

You're gonna love it, plain and simple. More power than any stock diesel I have ever owned, and the six speed is awesome. You'll be running down the flats in 6th turning 1600rpm, and on all but the very steepest grades you'll stay in 5th and won't go over 2000rpm.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

That 6.7PSD + the TorqShift 6psd trans is a ridiculous awesome powertrain. Beast.

-CC


----------



## hoosier steve

Thanks guys, I ended up with a 2011 F350 (single) crew 4X4 6.7 PS in Golden Bronze Metallic! I pick it up tomorrow!







I will post a pic ASAP!


----------



## hoosier steve

Thanks guys, I ended up with a 2011 F350 (single) crew 4X4 6.7 PS in Golden Bronze Metallic! I pick it up tomorrow!







I will post a pic ASAP!


----------



## Blaque

Exact same setup as me. 2011 312 bh and 2011 f350 crew short bed. Love em both.


----------



## hoosier steve

Here it is, not the color I was looking for, but I really like it.






8.jpg]


----------



## hoodscoop

Really like those wheels. Much nicer than the ones on my F250. Where do you park that truck at nights? ha, ha


----------



## hoosier steve

I got lucky, they are the ones I like best too!


----------



## raynardo

I couldn't quite wait until the owner's manual recommend 1000 miles before towing our OB, so we headed out a couple of days ago for a 250 mile trek from our home along the southern California coast to Kernville. Fortunately along the way we attained that 1000 mile milestone.

Observations from my 2006 F-250 to my 2012 F-250

The fuel economy is 15% better when calculated via a spreadsheet. And now that diesel is the cheapest fuel at the pump, I really a happy camper (to coin a phrase).
It great not waiting until the twin turbos got cranking before the power showed up. This new truck is ready to go all the time!
It's a whole bunch quieter.
Since this time I have a 3.31 final gears, the truck is turning about 1750 rpm's at 58 mph, I like it.
The six speed transmission is awesome.
Put the cruise control on at 58 mph and it stays pretty close to the mark all the time, and I had to climb over 4500 feet to get where I am.
But the steering is a bit mushy as compared to my old truck, which really felt more like a truck. I'll get used to this.
On a side note, my wife and I marked off another item on our bucket list - whitewater rafting down the Kern River!


----------



## RVdogs

Very cool! We just got back from Kernville. We also use MRA for our rafting and mountain biking excursions. The owner John Stallone is a good friend of mine.

Where do you stay when you're up there?


raynardo said:


> On a side note, my wife and I marked off another item on our bucket list - whitewater rafting down the Kern River!


----------



## raynardo

RVdogs said:


> Where do you stay when you're up there?


We're currently at Camp Kernville. We've stayed here once before. We've also stayed at Rivernook which we also liked. Our first trip out here we stayed at Frandy's, but that was only for one night until we moved to Rivernook. Didn't like it.

We spent some money at your friend's John's shop: 1) a new tire tube for my bicycle, 2) new handle grips for my wife's bike, 3) the rafting trip, and 4) the photos.

We had dinner at McNally's tonight: Yum! Yum! Yum!

Heading home tomorrow to avoid the Father's Day crowds.


----------



## willingtonpaul

raynardo said:


> But the steering is a bit mushy as compared to my old truck, which really felt more like a truck. I'll get used to this


i felt the exact same way about the steering. based on some posts by a fellow member of dieselstop.com, i put on a rancho dual shock steering stabilizer; what a difference it made. looks like you have the 20" tires like me if i interpret your picture correctly. if you want a link to a video that the member threw up on youtube, here it is:






i have not done my shocks yet, but they are next to go.

also, if you do have the 20" tires, then you do not have the anti sway bar in the rear. i added that also, ended up buying it from another member over there that took it off his dually for other reasons. it also makes a pretty big difference, IMHO. i am not sure why ford does not offer it with the 20" tire option.


----------



## CamperKev

hoosier steve said:


> Here it is, not the color I was looking for, but I really like it.
> View attachment 2685
> 8.jpg]


Sweet truck!! I wish you the best of luck with it!! I have to say , as much as i love my 2011 F150 Ecoboost I'm already getting the itch to upgrade!! I know i will lose my shirt if i trade it in now so i will try and hold off for a little longer... I new i shouldn't have taken that 2012 F350 for a ride!! You think i would have learned my lesson after i test drove the Ecoboost!!


----------



## raynardo

willingtonpaul said:


> looks like you have the 20" tires like me if i interpret your picture correctly.


I have LT75/65R18E BSW All Season tires - 18" E-rated tires.


----------



## willingtonpaul

raynardo said:


> looks like you have the 20" tires like me if i interpret your picture correctly.


I have LT75/65R18E BSW All Season tires - 18" E-rated tires.
[/quote]

then i am surprised that you find the steering mushy.....

but the rancho stabilizer would help for sure....

like night and day on my truck.....


----------



## hoosier steve

I might have to look into that stabilizer kit,I did notice some shimmy in the front, but didn't concern me alot. Yes they are 20" 275/65/20. I finally towed our camper to the dealer the other day (32mi mostly interstate) and all I can say is.............WOW! I was told I wouldn't really notice it back there, but I figured that was just talk. It isn't! If I didn't look in mirrors often, I really forgot it was there. Acceleration onto interstate was amazing, it tows it at idle up slight inclines. All you diesel lovers out there................I AM CONVERTED! I am sure that ecoboost is good camperkev, but you need to tow with a new 6.7PS just once and you'll be hooked. I get about 18-21 empty, 14 towing in the 65 mi. I towed and I was running 70-75.


----------



## CamperAndy

hoosier steve said:


> I towed and I was running 70-75.


Be careful the truck may think it is okay but the trailer (ST) tires are only rated to 65mph.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Echo'ing what Andy said, I had one blow out this weekend at 69-70mph. I will on occasion get well past 65mph when passing someone but I will bring it right back down to 65mph. This time, I was cruising at 69-70mph and after a few miles of that, it blew like a grenade going off. I don't think it was just the speed, I believe a number of factors led up to it but certainly, sustained speed past the rating was one of them. Luckily damage to the Outback was limited to the cheap plastic trim thing masquerading as a fender.

-CC


----------



## hoosier steve

I really never even considered that, I generally just run right at the speed limit, I was just trying the new truck out. Maybe I should put some speed rated tires on the outback!


----------



## willingtonpaul

My OEM tires are going next week, and I went up to e rated tires from the stock d's. Not that I want to go over 65 much as fuel mileage is better there, but just for the margin of error more than anything. I don't think the rims will take 80psi so I will run them at 65.

The 6.7 with the 6 speed is so pure isn't it ! I helped a buddy reset his dual cam for his new ecoboost. He tows a 6500lb heartland 30' trailer. Went for some test tows and it is a sweet combo with that 6 speed tranny. I was very impressed. He has the max tow and max payload packages on an xlt truck.


----------



## 1jeep

willingtonpaul said:


> My OEM tires are going next week, and I went up to e rated tires from the stock d's. Not that I want to go over 65 much as fuel mileage is better there, but just for the margin of error more than anything. I don't think the rims will take 80psi so I will run them at 65.
> 
> The 6.7 with the 6 speed is so pure isn't it ! I helped a buddy reset his dual cam for his new ecoboost. He tows a 6500lb heartland 30' trailer. Went for some test tows and it is a sweet combo with that 6 speed tranny. I was very impressed. He has the max tow and max payload packages on an xlt truck.


your truck came with "D" rated tires?
My 08 350 and my current f250 both came with "E" rated.


----------



## willingtonpaul

1jeep said:


> your truck came with "D" rated tires?
> My 08 350 and my current f250 both came with "E" rated.


Sorry I was not clear. Swapping out trailer tires. That is what I thought camperandy was referring to when he cautioned about speed.....

Truck tires have always been e's.....


----------



## raynardo

ST (trailer) tires are limited to 65mph, doesn't matter if they're load range D or E.

LT (light truck) tires rated D or E have a totally different speed and temperature rating, but then they're also limited as to how much weight they can support - more than likely not enough for most of our OB's.

On a side note, I was disappointed that Ford used a 15 % smaller fuel tank on the 2012 F-250 as compared to my 2006 F-250 (26 vs. 30 gallons). So, this Friday I had a Titan 50 gallon fuel tank installed. Sure, watching the dollar signs approach $200 at the pump can be a shocker, but nothing beats seeing the dashboard screen display "700 miles until empty". I've driven about 100 miles on this tank of diesel and the gauge has just barely moved on the F mark.

No only will I feel better about having more fuel, but I'll be able to purchase fuel at the most economical places, rather than getting caught out in the boonies and getting gouged. And when I see the sign that says no services for 120 miles, I'll just smile.


----------



## CamperAndy

willingtonpaul said:


> your truck came with "D" rated tires?
> My 08 350 and my current f250 both came with "E" rated.


Sorry I was not clear. Swapping out trailer tires. That is what I thought camperandy was referring to when he cautioned about speed.....

Truck tires have always been e's.....
[/quote]

65 on trailer (ST) tires is what I was referring to.


----------



## 1jeep

raynardo said:


> On a side note, I was disappointed that Ford used a 15 % smaller fuel tank on the 2012 F-250 as compared to my 2006 F-250 (26 vs. 30 gallons). So, this Friday I had a Titan 50 gallon fuel tank installed. Sure, watching the dollar signs approach $200 at the pump can be a shocker, but nothing beats seeing the dashboard screen display "700 miles until empty". I've driven about 100 miles on this tank of diesel and the gauge has just barely moved on the F mark.


Not true...you must have a short bed. My long bed has a 36 gallon tank, just like my previous super duty.


----------



## raynardo

1jeep said:


> Not true...you must have a short bed.


I did have a short bed on my 2006 and again on my 2012. I don't have the room to park a long bed.

What I can't figure out is why a third party can create a 50 gallon tank for the truck; at least Ford should offer this as an option.


----------



## 1jeep

i do agree that it should be at least a 36 gallon tank standard on all super duties no matter what size bed, i doubt your truck uses anyless fuel just because the bed is 1.5' shorter.

As far as parking a crew cab long bed.....well i do get a lot of comments at work about how my truck takes up 2 spaces and sticks out.


----------

